# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Card Sound cho dân chơi - Đâu chỉ Creative

## vannguchau

Hầu hết người dùng PC khi nói đến card sound chất lượng cao là nghĩ ngay tới Creative, phần lớn trong số họ xem Creative là thương hiệu card sound hàng đầu. Tuy nhiên, với những tay chơi hoặc người dùng có hiểu biết về âm thanh thì chỉ coi Creative như một món trang sức cho hệ thống.

Họ luôn tìm kiếm những loại card sound có chất lượng cao hơn, hay hơn và độc đáo hơn. Những loại card sound này sử dụng những loại chip xử lý chất lượng cao cùng với những linh kiện thường được sử dụng trong những thiết bị âm thanh dân dụng và thậm chí là có cả những loại cổng tín hiệu như ở các loại đầu đĩa CD dân dụng (giắc 6mm, giắc bông sen…).
Khoảng 2 năm trước, những loại card sound này rất khó kiếm nếu như không muốn nói là gần như không có trên thị trường Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, lúc này nó đã xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều trên thị trường và tạo nên một xu hướng mới trong cộng đồng đam mê PC – chơi âm thanh kết hợp PC với dân dụng. Có thể điểm qua những cái tên tiếng tăm trong làng âm thanh như ONKYO, M-Audio, ESI-Pro, AUDIOTRAK, Auzentech hay E-MU (Creative). Trong bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ điểm qua những card sound dạng này hiện có mặt trên thị trường và được nhiều người ưa chuộng bởi chất lượng âm thanh cũng như thiết kế độc đáo.
*E-MU*

 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">E-MU 0404 PCI có giá khoảng 105USD​</div> </div> Đây là một cái tên cũng khá quen thuộc, nhất là với những người dùng chuyên nghiệp. E-MU chuyên sản xuất các hệ thống xử lý âm thanh dành cho phòng thu và những người dùng chuyên nghiệp. Được sở hữu bởi Creative từ năm 1993 và bắt đầu phát triển card sound với mức giá hợp lý nhưng có chất lượng cao dành cho những người xử lý âm thanh và những người dùng đam mê âm thanh chuyên nghiệp. E-MU sử dụng chip xử lý âm thanh của chính họ – E-DSP.

 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">E-MU 1212M kit với 2 card rời có giá khoảng 250USD​</div> </div> Trong số những sản phẩm card sound của E-MU thì 2 dòng card 0404 cùng 1212M giao tiếp PCI là thông dụng và được khá nhiều người dùng ưa chuộng do có mức giá hợp lý và chất lượng âm thanh tốt. Các card này sử dụng giắc cắm 6mm khá thông dụng với các dàn âm thanh dân dụng nên dễ dàng kết nối và sử dụng. Nếu bạn đang sử dụng các loại loa PC hoặc tai nghe chỉ có giắc 3.5mm thì vẫn dễ dàng kết nối thông qua một dây chuyển rất đơn giản. Chúng không chỉ để nghe nhạc mà còn dùng để thu âm với chất lượng rất tốt.
E-MU còn có những card cao cấp hơn như 1616 hoặc 1820 cho cả giao tiếp PCI và USB. Nhưng những card này thuộc một đẳng cấp khác, dành cho người dùng chuyên nghiệp hoặc các phòng thu. Chúng khó sử dụng và có một mức giá tương đối cao so với mặt bằng chung của các sản phẩm đã nêu ở trên.
*ESI-Pro*
Đây là một thương hiệu âm thanh nổi tiếng chuyên sản xuất các thiết bị dành cho phòng thu cũng như những tay chơi nhạc. Ở Việt Nam, ESI được biết đến với 2 model card sound nổi tiếng là MAYA44 và Juli@. Các card của ESI đều có chung đặc điểm là bo mạch màu trắng sữa rất trang nhã, sử dụng tụ thể rắn và chỉ hỗ trợ âm thanh stereo ở dạng tín hiệu analog chứ không nhiều “chấm” như những loại sound card khác trên thị trường. ESI-Pro sử dụng chip xử lý âm thanh thuộc dòng Envy24HT của hãng VIA.

 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">ESI Maya44​</div> </div> Maya44 sử dụng ngõ xuất âm thanh loại 6mm và chia làm 2 kênh mono trái phải rất chuyên nghiệp như ở các đầu CD player. Các giắc cắm đều được mạ vàng cho chất lượng tín hiệu tốt nhất. Dù chip DSP của cả Maya44 và Juli@ đều hỗ trợ âm thanh đa kênh 7.1 nhưng cả 2 đều chỉ hỗ trợ âm thanh stereo với định hướng cho người dùng nghe nhạc.





 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">ESI Juli@​</div> </div> Juli@ có một thiết kế rất đặc biệt, nó cung cấp cả 2 dạng giắc cắm 6mm và bông sen; để chọn loại giắc cắm theo ý muốn, bạn tháo rời phần thân card và xoay phần đầu cắm muốn dùng đúng hướng. Cũng giống với MAYA44, Juli@ có các giắc cắm chính được mạ vàng, nó còn có các giắc cắm bổ sung thông qua 1 cáp rời hỗ trợ thu âm. Cả MAYA44 lẫn Juli@ đều là loại card sound hỗ trợ thu âm rất tốt, bạn có thể thực hiện thu âm từ nhiều nguồn âm thanh khác nhau với những card sound này.

*AUDIOTRAK*
Đây là một thương hiệu con của ESI chuyên sản xuất các dòng card sound chất lượng cao dành cho PC với những sản phẩm quen thuộc với các tay chơi âm thanh PC. Các sản phẩm nổi bật và được nhiều người biết đến của AUDIOTRAK bao gồm Prodigy 7.1, Prodigy 7.1 HIFI và thành viên mới nhất là Prodigy HD2. Giống với những người anh em từ ESI-Pro, AUDIOTRAK cũng dùng chip xử lý âm thanh Envy24HT của VIA.

 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">AUDIOTRAK Prodigy 7.1​</div> </div> Nếu bạn không chỉ nghe nhạc mà còn chơi game và xem phim thì các card sound của AUDIOTRAK là sự lựa chọn hợp lý cho bạn. Prodigy 7.1 hỗ trợ hoàn toàn chuẩn âm thanh vòm 8 kênh 7.1 cho phép bạn tận hưởng âm thanh với các game hay phim hành động. Tuy nhiên, khi nghe nhạc nó vẫn thể hiện rất tốt do sử dụng cùng chip xử lý với 2 người đồng hương từ ESI-Pro.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">Prodigy 7.1 HIFI​</div> </div> Đây là phiên bản kế nhiệm vị trí của Prodigy 7.1 với những cải tiến về mặt thiết kế cũng như chất lượng khi vẫn hỗ trợ âm thanh vòm 8 kênh và hỗ trợ cả âm thanh stereo 2 kênh qua 2 giắc bông sen tương thích cao hơn với các hệ thống âm thanh dân dụng. Phần mạch xử lý âm thanh của Prodigy 7.1 HIFI được bọc một khung kim loại chống nhiễu. Ngoài ra các Op-amp của nó là loại có thể thay thế được, bạn có thể thay các Op-amp khác nhau để có chất âm phù hợp với sở thích của mình.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">Prodigy HD2​</div> </div> Prodigy HD2 là sự lựa chọn dành cho những người dùng với nhu cầu nghe nhạc là chủ yếu và được nhắm tới các hệ thống HTC PC với thùng máy nhỏ gọn hợp thời trang. Giống với Juli@ hay Maya44, nó chỉ hỗ trợ âm thanh stereo qua 2 giắc cắm bông sen. Nhưng nó hỗ trợ 2 giắc cắm 3.5mm cho micro và line in nên vẫn tương thích tốt với những thiết bị âm thanh PC khác.

----------


## inoviss

*AuzenTech* 
Các dòng sản phẩm của AuzenTech hướng đến đối tượng người dùng là game thủ và những người đam mê nghệ thuật thứ 7. Họ chuyên sử dụng chip xử lý của C-Media trên các sản phẩm của mình. Các card của AuzenTech đều đạt được chứng nhận đạt chuẩn DTS, Dolby Digital hoặc cả 2 chuẩn âm thanh này nên rất thích hợp để thiết lập một hệ thống rạp hát tại gia. Các card sound của AuzenTech đều sử dụng tụ thể rắn với tuổi thọ cao hơn so với các loại tụ thường; các Op-amp cũng là loại thay thế được.

 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">AuzenTech HDA X-Plosion 7.1 DTS Connect​</div> </div> Đây là sản phẩm đầu tiên của AuzenTech xuất hiện trên thị trường Việt Nam và sử dụng chip xử lý CMI8770 của C-Media. Được chứng nhận tương thích với cả 2 chuẩn âm thanh DTS và Dolby Digital và hỗ trợ âm thanh vòm 8 kênh, HDA Explosion hứa hẹn đem đến cho người dùng những cảm giác như ở rạp chiếu phim dù là đang ở nhà mình.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">AuzenTech X-Meridian 7.1​</div> </div> Sử dụng chip DSP mới nhất của C-Media – Oxygen™ HD CMI8788 hỗ trợ toàn diện các chuẩn âm thanh vòm hiện có trên thế giới. Đây là một trong hai sản phẩm mới nhất và có chất lượng cao nhất của AuzenTech trên thị trường.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">AuzenTech X-Fi Prelude 7.1​</div> </div> Đây là sản phẩm mới nhất của AuzenTech trên thị trường và là sản phẩm duy nhất không phải của Creative sử dụng chip xử lý X-Fi theo một thỏa thuận riêng giữa 2 hãng. Được AuzenTech thiết kế lại bo mạch, X-Fi Prelude hứa hẹn một chất lượng tuyệt vời theo đúng phong cách của AuzenTech với khả năng hỗ trợ game và phim một cách tối đa.



*ONKYO* 
Đây là một thương hiệu khá nổi tiếng đối với những người “chơi” âm thanh. Đến từ Nhật và có bề dày lịch sử với những thiết bị âm thanh dân dụng, ONKYO thừa uy tín để đảm bảo chất lượng cho dòng card sound WAVIO của mình.
ONKYO có tất cả 4 mẫu card sound là SE-80PCI, SE-90PCI, SE-150PCI và SE-200PCI. Tất cả đều có điểm chung là đều được ONKYO hướng đến những người đam mê âm thanh dân dụng (hay còn gọi là âm thanh Hi-end). ONKYO cung cấp giải pháp để đưa kho nhạc nén từ PC ra những hệ thống âm thanh dân dụng mà với khả năng tái hiện âm thanh trung thực như những đầu CD Player.

 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">ONKYO SE-80PCI​</div> </div> Đã ngưng sản xuất và rất khó kiếm trên thị trường nhưng nó vẫn cho chất lượng âm thanh rất tốt. Giống như những đầu CD hay Ampli từ những năm 80 vẫn được nhiều người “chơi” âm thanh săn tìm bởi giá cả và chất lượng không thay đổi theo thời gian. SE-80PCI sử dụng chip DSP của ESS và chỉ hỗ trợ âm thanh stereo qua các giắc cắm bông sen được mạ vàng. Ở Việt Nam, SE-80PCI rất khó kiếm và chủ yếu đến từ những chiếc PC cũ nhập từ Nhật khoảng 5 năm về trước.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">Onkyo SE-90PCI​</div> </div> Được thiết kế để thích hợp với những hệ thống HTC PC và được sản xuất chỉ dành cho nghe nhạc. SE-90PCI được ONKYO thiết kế riêng 2 phần mạch cho 2 kênh âm thanh stereo với công nghệ Vector Linear Sharping Circuitry giúp giảm tạp âm trên các kênh âm thanh xuất ra. Từ model này trở về sau, các card của ONKYO đều dùng chip xử lý Envy24HT của VIA. Có thể nói đây là card sound để chơi nhạc tốt nhất trên thị trường vào lúc này.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">Onkyo SE-150PCI​</div> </div> Đây là phiên bản hỗ trợ âm thanh vòm của SE-90PCI với khả năng hỗ trợ 8 kênh âm thanh thông qua 1 cáp breakout. Cũng giống với người anh em của mình, nó cũng được thiết kế với 2 mạch riêng cho 2 kênh âm thanh stereo và tách rời hoàn toàn với phần mạch cho các kênh âm thanh vòm. Tuy nhiên, nó đã bị ngưng sản xuất và thay thế bởi SE-200PCI với chất lượng tốt hơn; mặc dù vậy, nó vẫn là niềm mơ ước của rất nhiều tay chơi.



 <div style="text-align: center"><div style="text-align: center">SE-200PCI​</div> </div> Được ONKYO đưa ra để thay thế cho dòng card SE-150PCI, SE-200PCI có thiết kế khác khá nhiều so với người anh em của mình. Vẫn sử dụng những công nghệ giống nhau nhưng mạch của SE-200PCI được thiết kế lại và có nhiều cải tiến. Nó được trang bị những linh kiện có chất lượng tốt nhất trên thị trường (DAC WM8740 của hãng Wolfson có chất lượng tốt nhất hiện nay), đảm bảo chất lượng âm thanh là tốt nhất.


*Mua ở đâu ?*
Các card sound này mặc dù đã khá phổ biến trên thị trường Việt Nam nhưng vẫn còn khó kiếm. Hầu hết chúng được đưa vào Việt Nam qua ngõ hàng xách tay hoặc được đặt mua qua mạng bởi những “tay chơi”. Cũng có một lượng được nhập và bán trên các diễn đàn về phần cứng hoặc âm thanh. Chỉ tiếc là những thương hiệu này chưa có nhà phân phối chính thức nên người dùng khó tìm mua. Sau đây sẽ là một số nơi bạn có thể tìm được những card sound dạng như vậy:
 - XSOFT: 45A Lương Ngọc Quyến, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội – www.coolgear.vn 
- Mục “Mua bán” của các forum phần cứng như: www.vozforums.com, www.5giay.com, www.forum.amtech.com.vn …
- Riêng các sản phẩm của E-MU bạn có thể tìm thấy dễ dàng tại T&H: 202Bis Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Quận 3, Tp. HCM – www.tnh.com.vn​ Ngoài các card sound tôi đã giới thiệu thì trên thị trường vẫn còn khá nhiều những thương hiệu card sound lạ và độc như RAZER, M-Audio, ASUS,… nhưng số lượng còn khá khiêm tốn nên tôi không đưa vào bài viết này.​  nguồn ITConnect
​

----------

